# Identify this snake please



## Emilie (Mar 29, 2013)

It was found inside a home with 4 young kids, the second one seen in two days. This one had been killed by the cat. Cat is strictly indoors so its def been inside the house. First one was 80-100, cm this one a bit smaller. It was found a few km inland from Byron bay. I'm leaning towards small eyed snake but would like opinions on this


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 29, 2013)

Depending on how accurate the measurements are that is on the larger end of the small eyed snake size at 80-100cm. Also they are usually a secretive nocturnal snake.


----------



## HarleyD (Mar 29, 2013)

Red belly black snake mate


----------



## Emilie (Mar 29, 2013)

HarleyD said:


> Red belly black snake mate



Thanks, that was my initial suspect, but then dad said it could be a small eyed. Non the less, the family are scared it could have been a nest of them since they had seen some tiny ones outdoors aswell. Any snake catchers in the area that could have a look incase they need it? I think they are on a very thight budget though so it would have to be a free one


----------



## Firepac (Mar 29, 2013)

As it is already dead, a way to differentiate between a small eyed snake and a red bellied snake is to look at the anal scale. RBBS's have a divided anal scale whilst small eyed's are single.

Looking at the photo and based on head shape , rounded snout and the fact the red colour appears to be confined to the ventrals and does not show on the lower lateral scales I would lean towards small eyed, but I am not certain.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 29, 2013)

You are correct as it is a Small-eyed Snake. As pointed out, no red or pink on the lower laterals and the mid-belly should be cream or much lighter pink than the edges of the ventral scales. The black marking down the centre of the belly does not occur on RBB. There is no evidence of pale brown on the tip of the snout and under magnification you see than the eye is very small (in contrast to the large eye of a RBB). As suggested check the anal scale. Also, it will have all single caudal scales while RBBs start off single and then become divided.
 
Small-eyed snakes to a metre plus in size are not uncommon – or at least didn’t used to be (many years ago). It is easy to initially confuse the two when you have such a strong reddish-pink ventral colour. The lack of pigment along the lower flanks, the slimmer build (RBB are more robust for the same length) and the small eye and narrow head all come together to make it fairly easy to distinguish at a glance once you have had some experience with both.

Even though it is dead, do be careful of the bitey end as it may still contain viable venom. 

Blue


----------

